# Anybody know my dad? William Arwyn Roberts (Bill?)



## W A Roberts (Jul 23, 2010)

My dad (see user name = William Arwyn Roberts aka Bill probably or Arwyn or even Blondie) was from Penrhyndeudraeth and served with the Bibby line in the 50's. He says he was an engineer, was in the boiler room and was on watch whatever that means!

His Seaman's record book has him on the following ships: (apologies - it does ot say which ones are Bibby!)

Empress of Scotland - 7 Jul 1953 - Liverpool to Canada (master was Duggan)
Empress of Scotland - 24/25 Jul 1953 - Liverpol to Canada
Empress of Scotland - 19 Jan 1954 - Liverpool to NY and Windies
Empress of Scotland- 15 April 1954 - Liverpol to Canada
British PIper - ?5 August 1954 - Birkenhead to Falmouth
Worcestershire - 13 March 1955 - Tilly (Tilbury?) to Liverpool
Leicestershire - 3 April 1955 Tilbury to Tilbury??
MV Port Hardy? - 24 April 1955 - Hull to Victoria Docks
MV Derbyshire - 12 May 1955 - Tilbury to Liverpool
MV Worcestershire - 26 June 1955 - ? to Liverpool
Leicestershire - 28 Sept. 1955 - Birkenhead to Tilbury
Leicestershire - 26 January 1956 - Birkenhead to Tilbury
Leicestershire - 25 May 1956 - Birkenhead to Tilbury


He went from 9th electrician (!) to 2nd by time my mother got his attention and he then settled in Birmingham and Rugby - a draughtsman. He then went to work at Wylfa nuclear station on Angelsey where he still lives. He's 80 in September and I'd love it for him if there was anybody from his days on the ships about to reminisce with him - maybe letters / photos etc?

I appreciate 2-3 yrs was not much but he still has so many fond memories of those days. It would be good if somebody knew him from those days so that contact can be made


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

The Bibby vessels are the ones with the names ending in "SHIRE" the dates you give appears to be his joining date for each vessel. Assuming that there is a period of say 3 months between the date he joined the vessel and left the vessel it would suggest his voyages were deep sea. That being so I would expect in a short time there will be responses to your query by members who knew your dad from the era you describe.


----------



## W A Roberts (Jul 23, 2010)

thank you for your reply. Unfortunately my dad passed away in his sleep this morning whilst at the start of a cruise holiday with the family - I believe he had dinner on the Captains table last night and was enjoying himself. It feels strange to have started this thread only a week ago and now............


----------



## iain48 (Oct 19, 2005)

My sincere condolences to you and your family at this sad time. I know that it hurts just now and you will not feel up to the subject you started here but time will heal. I done a lot of research on my dads sea career after he died and it helped save some good memories.

All the best Iain


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Sincere condolences.. How sad to pass away like that.
Didn't know your Dad as I left the sea in '52 but sailed with lots of Sir Fon chaps - I am fromPenmaenmawr originally.
Cymru am byth
Sid


----------

